# It's Rochie's Birthday!



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Karl!!*

Hope you have a great day and here's to many more!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday !!!



Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Karl*. Have a great day my friend and I hope you managed to get the time off. Am off out tonight so will sup on a few in your honour.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2012)

Have a great one Pal. My sincere wishes... 100 lat! 100 lat! 100lat!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Karl, have a good one mate!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am with Vic, and will raise a couple in your honor, hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2012)

*Happie Burfdae!!*


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2012)

100 eh,
did you get a card from QEII ?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 17, 2012)

WOOT WOOT!!!!! Happy birthday


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2012)

All the best old boy. I'll be meeting the chaps in the Mess tonight, so we'll raise a few scoops in your honour, what!


----------



## otftch (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy birthday.
Ed


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## mikewint (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Karl, all the very best to you and many thanks for all your kindness. ENJOY


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Karl. Hope you have man, many more...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Karl!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2012)

Late again, damn. Happy Birthday Karl! Hope somebody made you a nice cake and that you didn't have to do it yourself!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2012)

aww hell's bells...am I the only one getting a parental block on Mike's post?


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> aww hell's bells...am I the only one getting a parental block on Mike's post?


me too, most annoying !!!!

thank you all, had a good day, got an Academy 1/48 P-38 from my nephew and a bit of cash to buy some more.
managed to take the day off so spent it with family and the guys at work made me a cake as well !!!!!!


----------



## imalko (Aug 18, 2012)

Late as usual! Happy Birthday Karl and best wishes my friend!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2012)

rochie said:


> me too, most annoying !!!!
> 
> thank you all, had a good day, got an Academy 1/48 P-38 from my nephew and a bit of cash to buy some more.
> managed to take the day off so spent it with family and the guys at work made me a cake as well !!!!!!



Sounds like you had a EXCELLENT day then sir!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2012)

Many thanks Igor / Aaron


----------



## A4K (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry I'm late Karl - happy belated birthday mate! Next drink will be to your health.


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks Evan


----------

